# Best cycling shoes for around $100



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, it's time to get a new pair of mountain bike shoes. What would be the best pair I could score for around $100 bucks. The only requirements are that they are black, have three straps, and are durable. Any suggestions or recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## MTP (Mar 31, 2004)

I used to buy Specialized mountain bike shoes a few years ago. They have all price ranges but the ones around $100 (or less) always were durable and sufficiently stiff. If I was dropping my spending limits, I would go back to them without hesitation.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## Farmboy (Sep 7, 2004)

Specialized Comp are great shoes. You should be able to find them for less than $100. I think they have a buckle on this year's model.


----------



## streetpro0323 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Best bang for the bucks?*

Lake brand shoes with the Vibram sole. MX165's Go for around $109.00
http://www.lakecycling.com/


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Farmboy said:


> Specialized Comp are great shoes. You should be able to find them for less than $100. I think they have a buckle on this year's model.


I'll second the Specialized. I had Pearl Izumis and the sole ripped off. I have been sporting the Specialized Comps for two or three years now and I haven't killed them yet!


----------



## streetpro0323 (Sep 16, 2005)

*here's a pic*

Nice color and the sole has lots of grip.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

The sub $100 specialized shoes are solid.

I've been riding Sidi's Domintor 4's for the past few years (with no complaints) but they are pretty much worn out and I don't think I want to pay the price again.

Some of the new Addidias shoes look interesting but I don't have much expereince with them. http://www.go-ride.com/prod_armor_adidas.html


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

I have some Pearl Izumi Vortex shoes, and they are comfy, but I am expecting the soles to fall off any day even though they are less than 6 months old. I read about that everywhere now. Wish I had seen it before I bought them. If this was ConsumerReports.com, they'd have a big black dot beside reliability.

In the meantime, they sure are some sweet shoes. I think once they fall apart, I'll buy some Lakes. I tried some on a while back and they felt so good.


----------



## neveride (Feb 7, 2004)

streetpro0323 said:


> Nice color and the sole has lots of grip.


I have the lakes and love them. Got them on sale last season for under $100 bucks.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

Adidas Durango Mountain Shoe is on sale at Nashbar. 74$ for the '05's  and 99$ for the '06. Awesome shoe.


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

Best shoe for the buck I have found in our area Dave is the well named Sette Epic shoes sold by Pricepoint for $89 bucks. I ride em as well as a friend or two and have had nothing but praises for them. Got over 1500 miles in the past 9 months in em.










buy em here: http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14198-285_SETEP5-1-Clothing-133-Shoes/Mountain/Sette-Epic-Shoes.htm

Jeremy


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm in the same boat. I'm looking at the Specialized mountain comp  and the Lake mx165 that have been suggested. I've also heard good things about Diadora and see some of their high end '05 shoes marked way down. I'm also considering the Shimano M-180 Sport.

I'm even tempted to go back to my trusty Answer Speeders  despite their low-end lack of sophistication and features. They've been good shoes, and have lasted 3-4 years. Very comfortable to hike-a-bike in as well.

Good luck. Let us know what you get, and how you like them.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

neveride said:


> I have the lakes and love them. Got them on sale last season for under $100 bucks.


Any idea if the Lakes mate well with Eggbeaters? Also, who sells them?

Thanks,

fp

Edit: Found them for $83. Doesn't look like there are laces under the 3 Velcro straps- has this been a problem for anyone?


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

Since we are talking shoes, how about shoes for people with wide feet?


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> Any idea if the Lakes mate well with Eggbeaters? Also, who sells them?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


I'm using MX-165 with eggbeaters -- they work pretty well (I still like Shimano pedals entry and release feel more than eggbeaters). I got mine from Beyond Bikes for $80 -20% coupon. It doesn't look like they sell them anymore though - but you can find them all over for $82.

I removed the laces (under the cover) because I'm too lazy to tie them everytime I put them on and they hold just fine.

mbb


----------



## huntforlife (Jun 11, 2004)

I as well would suggest the Specialized Comp. I've been riding mine hard for 2 years now and they are still holding up remarkably well. The a little stitching is coming out on the heel of one, but that is from me taking a fall on a road bike that rubbed it really good. Besides that they look and work good.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*No laces? No deal...*



Finch Platte said:


> Edit: Found them for $83. Doesn't look like there are laces under the 3 Velcro straps- has this been a problem for anyone?


I don't know if I'd buy shoes with velcro and no laces. In my experience velcro works great at first, but the hook side tends to get full of chit eventually. Also if you ride in snow when you step down the snow will push the velcro strap up - I've had that happen with every velcro strapped shoe I've ever had.

Good timing for me as well - I need some new shoes... Those Sette's looks nice, but I wonder about longevity with a house brand like that.

John


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I've had specialized shoes as well. They were well under $100 and I really liked them.

Those Lakes look cool. Are they hike-able? Thats always a requirement for me.


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

eatdrinkride said:


> I've had specialized shoes as well. They were well under $100 and I really liked them.
> 
> Those Lakes look cool. Are they hike-able? Thats always a requirement for me.


Yep, they are hikable. I used to ride Northwave Teams -- great shoes but not hike-able with the carbon soles. I bought the Lakes because the new Vibram soles looked very durable and the black color looked nice -- they do show our light dust very well though. I took them to Europe last summer so I could walk around while on bike rides and they performed admirably.

We don't have snow around here and I don't have carpet in the house to mess up my velcro -- so I took out the laces. If I was to race in them I might put the laces back, but so far I haven't had a problem.

mbb


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

mattbikeboy said:


> Yep, they are hikable. I used to ride Northwave Teams -- great shoes but not hike-able with the carbon soles. I bought the Lakes because the new Vibram soles looked very durable and the black color looked nice -- they do show our light dust very well though. I took them to Europe last summer so I could walk around while on bike rides and they performed admirably.
> 
> We don't have snow around here and I don't have carpet in the house to mess up my velcro -- so I took out the laces. If I was to race in them I might put the laces back, but so far I haven't had a problem.
> 
> mbb


cool. FWIW www.aebike.com has them for $72


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Finch Platte said:


> Any idea if the Lakes mate well with Eggbeaters? Also, who sells them?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


they do have laces, at least according to the descriptions I have read. Some websites don't make this clear.


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 10, 2005)

*These replaced my tired Nike Kato's*

Answer Speeder for $70 at Price Point Work's really great with my 959's


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

GOLLUM said:


> Answer Speeder for $70 at Price Point Work's really great with my 959's


I agree. Like I said above, I've had a pair of Speeders for 4 years and they have finally worn out... but they've been good shoes. The new redesign looks good and it looks like they've added some features normally only found on higher end shoes.

Do the higher end shoes really offer that much better performance. If so, how?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

*Good price...... but.*



eatdrinkride said:


> cool. FWIW www.aebike.com has them for $72


Darn. They're missing all the middle sizes between 43-47. (I'm 44.5)


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

KRob said:


> Darn. They're missing all the middle sizes between 43-47. (I'm 44.5)


http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=details&sku=SH4151


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

never mind......


----------



## Fisty (Sep 19, 2005)

Ide buy select adidas or select shimano. I look for a shoe that isnt mostly mesh. Ratchet buckles are nice but be prepared to replaace them from time to time. I usually just replace them with nashbar rachets.


----------



## BrandonMiller (Mar 29, 2006)

Fusion said:


> Since we are talking shoes, how about shoes for people with wide feet?


I got a wide foot and the specialized comp fit perfect, haven't used em much (stop rain, stop!!) but they were $100 out the door and I dig the latch or whatever you call it on em..


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

BrandonMiller said:


> I got a wide foot and the specialized comp fit perfect, haven't used em much (stop rain, stop!!) but they were $100 out the door and I dig the latch or whatever you call it on em..


Where did ya get them at?


----------



## BrandonMiller (Mar 29, 2006)

city bicycle works in sacramento, they had a sale going on and somehow I got out the door with tax less than the sale (sale was $107). I didn't ask why


----------

